# How to remove brace bars?



## aaronnorth (24 Jan 2010)

Hi all,
any tips on removing the brace bars?
I have run a stanley knife along the edge and peeled about 30cm off in 1hr. Does it take this long? Even still When i have removed the excess around the edge off, how do I get the silicone trapped between the brace bar/ glass pane?
I tried gettinbg a stanley between and ended up snapping the blade.

Thanks, Aaron.


----------



## vauxhallmark (24 Jan 2010)

You'll have to use a razor blade - you can get a flexible double edged one down through the silicone, and then "see-saw" your way along. It goes quite quickly once you get the hang of it (about 30cm per minute). They are a bugger to handle, probably worth wearing gloves to avoid shredding your fingertips or worse. Stanley blades are too thick.

Mark


----------



## aaronnorth (25 Jan 2010)

vauxhallmark said:
			
		

> You'll have to use a razor blade - you can get a flexible double edged one down through the silicone, and then "see-saw" your way along. It goes quite quickly once you get the hang of it (about 30cm per minute). They are a bugger to handle, probably worth wearing gloves to avoid shredding your fingertips or worse. Stanley blades are too thick.
> 
> Mark



Thanks, I managed to get them off by removing all the excess silicone around the edges, then moving them up and down until I got enough leeway to get the stanley down the back.
I was scared stiff through the whole process lol.
One I got the technique right it didnt take that long to do the second. I also new how far I could go with the risk of damage.

Just need to remove the bits that are stuck on now.

Thanks, Aaron


----------



## mr. luke (8 Mar 2010)

I used a window scraper to remove my brace bars.
I just sheared is away from the top and bent it downwards.


----------



## Gill (8 Mar 2010)

I remember having to remove them on a Clearseal Tank. I used a Coping Saw Blade and just worked it along slowly untill it came away.


----------

